# Nice family... (RANT)



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Responded to a car wreck. Get there, the driver is injured, 8 months pregnant and contracting. In the car, she has her 13 month old, her 8 years old and her adult sister.

We had to take them all with us, so we've got the 13 month old, in his car seat, strapped into the tech seat in the back. The 8 year old is sitting on the bench seat (by his mom's head) and the sister rides up front because she says she doesn't want to be in the back. (um, ok?)

Mechanism of injury = lights/sirens priority 1 to closest hospital with an OB department. Mom's hurt ad Mom's giving birth.

I'm in the back with my patient and the two kids.

My partner is up front driving. The sister is sitting next to him.

We get there well before Mom delivers.

while triaging, the sister gets all huffy because there is poor cell service in the ER and she's fighting with her boyfriend. (it's an er. get off the phone) and storms out, leaving me and my partner in care of Mom and the two kids.

Mom is settled in her room. The sister is nowhere to be found. Mom has me call her husband.

phone conversation
Me: Hi is this Mr. _____? This is Valerie. I'm an EMT with blah-blah-blah. I'm calling on your wife's behalf. There was a car accident earlier tonight. Your wife's water broke during the accident and she's now in labor at _______ hospital. Your two sons are here and everyone is fine save for minor injuries.
Husband: oh, ok. thanks how much will this cost?
Me: um, you'll have to talk to billing but i believe your insurance should pick up almost all of it (he had a ppo)
Husband: *sigh* ok. great.

wow, sounds like he cares

Me: Your wife is being examined by the doctor right now but would you like me to pass her a message? Will you be coming down?
Husband: ummm..... maybe later. I don't know. We'll see. She doesn't really need me, right?

his son is tugging my sleeve asking to talk to his Dad.

Me: I have your son here. He's asking to speak to you. Would you like to?
Husband: no *hangs up*

nice.

Still have no clue where the Mom's sister is since she ran off to fight on her cell and my partner and I are still in care of the two small children of the Mom. We get them settled with a nurse because, despite how cute they are, we aren't babysitters and have to get back in service.

after we clear up, my partner tells me that the sister not only talked on the phone the entire ride from the scene to the hospital, she even asked my partner to turn off the siren so she could hear better. When he ignored her? She started slapping at his arm and told him to pull over a minute and turn off the siren because she was in the middle of a fight with her boyfriend.

yeah, Mom was fine. Minor injuries. But she was in labor. The Dad didn't care. The sister didn't care.

I was just flat out appalled by this. She's in labor. I don't have kids myself, but I'd think that the Father would want to be there. I'd think the sister would show some concern for her her sister's situation as well. Yeah, she's 8 months which is late enough to produce a healthy kid, but she's still not full term. There was a significant car accident prior to the water breaking... maybe i'm nuts, but i'd be worried about my sister!

this call just pissed me off all over.

</end rant>


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

sketchy details so not to violate the great and powerful HIPAA


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Its sad. The poor kids will grow up to be just as ignorant. BTW, love the avatar, reminds of that seen from indiana jones.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Christ, some people just demand to be bitchslapped!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Yikes. I guess I'll stop bitching about my bad night!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd LOVEEEE to know where these fine people are from.......... LOL


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sniper said:


> I'd LOVEEEE to know where these fine people are from.......... LOL


Don't you mean which trailer park ???


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

> Don't you mean which trailer park ???


Some trailers are high class!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Classy tindominium. Aint nothing wrong with them mobile mansions.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

theyll be on springer next week


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Remind me to set my VCR.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The boyfriend was probaly the husband . LOL


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

rocksy1826 said:


> sketchy details so not to violate the great and powerful HIPAA


I duno if that would be vague enough for the HIPAA police.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

fuck em. there's no identification of where or who. therefore it conforms


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

kwflatbed said:


> Don't you mean which trailer park ???


LOL, that was my first thought too, Harry!

This story is just really sad. What a bunch of sensitive human beings, especially the husband. 

I feel sorry for the Mom, but she chose to be married to an asshole. The sister sounds like a total dingbat and if I were the driver I would have liked to have grabbed her cell phone and tossed it out the window. My heart bleeds for those children... they are the true victims in all of this.

It's people like THAT that make me thankful for the family that I have and all the caring people in my life.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

wonder what they are doing for Thanksgiving?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Making Dinner Possum Stew


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

aww its cute


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> aww its cute


 hasnt been hit by the truck ..yet


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> It's people like THAT that make me thankful for the family that I have and all the caring people in my life.


Yeah me too...and when you go into houses with DCF and take kids away from there crack head parents who don't give a shit about them...I think what a good childhood I had.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

youre wrong andy...they care about those kids every month around the 5th.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Damn you guys sure have crappy jobs...more power to you for being there for these shitbirds.


----------

